# Some dope dubstep for those into it



## Tare (Jun 23, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Tare (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's some darker heavier stuff from Mala, heavy fucking tunes! 

 

and


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Jun 23, 2010)

thats good, i like Datsik, Hatcha, Tom Encore, and Kush Arora as well, check em if you havent


----------



## Tare (Jun 23, 2010)

will do thanks for the artist names, always on the lookout. Know any good sites to download mixes?


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Jun 23, 2010)

i use demonoid.com through uTorrent


----------



## Tare (Jun 23, 2010)

Word. don't you have to have an invite for that?


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah, some free sites are isohunt.com and mininova.com, they work just as good


----------



## streetlight (Jul 13, 2010)

Cheers, good stuff. 

Also, Torrents Search Engine is great. It's a search engine for tons of torrent sites, works like a charm


----------

